# Saw this at HD tonight



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sometimes i wonder if a 5 year old Designed Dodges transmissions. Ridiculous.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

What's that country song?......sumpin bout a truck


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> What's that country song?......sumpin bout a truck


you asked for it...:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tyb525 said:


> I dont even like plywood or osb for sheathing, I'd rather use 1x12's like they used to, if it was still practical.


I'd rather see new homes plastered than drywalled ...And If you want to talk not practical ..WHY are we still building houses out of trees?


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> Sometimes i wonder if a 5 year old Designed Dodges transmissions. Ridiculous.


No problem with the manual boxes, and it's just one small part in the auto transmission that fails. Besides, if you're gonna work the truck hard, it should had a manual anyways.

I have never known anybody that actually had trouble with a dodge transmission, just a bunch of ford guys talking about it :laughing:


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I'd rather see new homes plastered than drywalled ...And If you want to talk not practical ..WHY are we still building houses out of trees? This is 2013. Speaking from what Iv'e seen here in VA. most builders are still stuck in the 60's.


Trees are the most renewable resource we have. Plastic, metal, stone, comes from mostly non-renewable sources at this point, so wood just makes sense. Its also cheaper.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Which HD was this Eaglei?

Forest Ave, Targee Street, or Veterans Road?


----------



## WrightConst. (Jul 16, 2012)

ohhh my lol 

i actually have a whole album of silly photos like this. we should start a thread lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have seen HD do this with a lot less material. What's funny is they wouldn't load 20sheets into my truck because they said it was a f150 and couldn't handle the weight lol yet these guys try and load 2500lbs into a dodge that squats with a bag of thinset in the back lol

Pics of the dodge after it was loaded would have been better though.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

loneframer said:


> you asked for it...:laughing:


I see your country song and raise you hick-hop...


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to know did the forklift operator get to the point where he had the bright idea of trying to push the load in with his forks like that and just destroy the bottom several sheets of drywall?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have to know did the forklift operator get to the point where he had the bright idea of trying to push the load in with his forks like that and just destroy the bottom several sheets of drywall?


most i have had in my truck is 57 sheets but when done right they can get them in the bed easy. my drywall supplier uses 2 fork lifts. one to hold it in position and one to slide it in. if done right at worst your gonna have the back of one board tore up a little but its still usable.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Last year I was walking out of HD and there was a forklift operator with a skid of tiles about to load it on a trailer. The operator said the trailer wouldn't hold it and he refused to load it on. The customer said "I'm not making two trips" and loaded the tiles on by hand.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> most i have had in my truck is 57 sheets but when done right they can get them in the bed easy. my drywall supplier uses 2 fork lifts. one to hold it in position and one to slide it in. if done right at worst your gonna have the back of one board tore up a little but its still usable.


The key there is if done right, my experience has been the guys driving fork lifts at HD at least the one by me are by no means experts. In the picture his forks are tilted back which is going to cause them to damage product if it gets caught on anything. 

Seems like a job that would have been better suited to a reach truck, one that can extend its forks into the bed of the truck.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I have seen HD do this with a lot less material. What's funny is they wouldn't load 20sheets into my truck because they said it was a f150 and couldn't handle the weight lol yet these guys try and load 2500lbs into a dodge that squats with a bag of thinset in the back lol
> 
> Pics of the dodge after it was loaded would have been better though.


Thats why you need these.
Then you can haul without really squatting the truck.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> No problem with the manual boxes, and it's just one small part in the auto transmission that fails. Besides, if you're gonna work the truck hard, it should had a manual anyways.
> 
> I have never known anybody that actually had trouble with a dodge transmission, just a bunch of ford guys talking about it :laughing:


The manual trans are probably made by New Process or New Venture or some other real transmission company. Dodges autos are just junk. It only took me one and my wife one to figure that out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> The manual trans are probably made by New Process or New Venture or some other real transmission company. Dodges autos are just junk. It only took me one and my wife one to figure that out.


Only took me one, never again


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Which is why I refuse to buy any vehicle with an automatic, they all have more problems and can't hold up to towing like a manual can.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> Which is why I refuse to buy any vehicle with an automatic, they all have more problems and can't hold up to towing like a manual can.


my old GMC with a th400 has hauled 3500lbs in the bed, towed a 30' camping trailer through hills in the middle of summer and been run 2 quarts low on fluid for weeks, maybe months. No sweat. Dodge can't make an auto...others can


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

But you have to worry about the tranny overheating too. I know some people don't like driving a stick. I get too bored driving an auto.

Other brands have issues with their transmissions too. There are plenty of automatic dodge trucks out there that have towed just like that with no problems.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to buy the truck that's rated for what you need it for. 

My Dodge Quad Cab 2500 has been loaded to the top of the bed with septic stone, semi-solid 8" block, Advantech and OSB. The secondary springs didn't even begin to pick up load in any of those trips.
Rated for 8800 lbs, it tips at 5300 empty. 

You buy a truck that will carry 1500 pounds of payload, evenly distributed, that's what you get, passengers included.

The biggest problem I'm aware of with Dodge tranny's is the overdrive units. That's why they give you the lockout feature when hauling loads.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Dodge sucks...accept it. If it wasn't for the 318 and Cummins bizarre alliance with them they'd have been done decades ago


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Dodge sucks...accept it. If it wasn't for the 318 and Cummins bizarre alliance with them they'd have been done decades ago


Easy there son...


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

If it wasn't for International Harvester's powerstroke and the 300 straight six, ford wouldve been done long ago....just sayin, every brand has good and bad. Dodge isn't the worst by any means. I don't really dislike any brand, except maybe KIA..lol.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree on the Ford thing. GMC should've been done right around '98


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> I agree on the Ford thing. GMC should've been done right around '98


I don't care for any of the GM truck body styles after '99. I do like the Duramax though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Dodge sucks...accept it. If it wasn't for the 318 and Cummins bizarre alliance with them they'd have been done decades ago


:laughing:

I guess I'll give up when either the '01 2500 (195,000 miles), the '94 1500 (145,000 miles) or the 01 Intrepid (167,000 miles) gives up on me.

The '92 Dakota gave me 192,000 before I sold it.

None of which were diesel or a 318.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Priceless Eaglei.

One picture that sums up the HD all in one nutshell.

THis pic is worth 20,000 words.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Now here's a tough Ford(Ranger),being pushed a tad too far.........

I think there's about 40 bndls on this one.

Sorry for the bad pic,but I caught it on cell,trying to be discreet.

The metal brackets behind the wheels are the owners attempt to raise the load rating,by jacking up the rear with a longer shackle.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Took the 2014 chevy out yesterday for a test drive. What a pos. Vast improvement with the dash though. The salesman was going on about how great the 2014 was and the improvements they made to the suspension. It still rides as bad as it did before. On the way off the lot me mate asked if he could drive my f150. That's all it took for him to get one. Going to NC tomorrow with him to get one.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> Now here's a tough Ford(Ranger),being pushed a tad too far......... I think there's about 40 bndls on this one. Sorry for the bad pic,but I caught it on cell,trying to be discreet. The metal brackets behind the wheels are the owners attempt to raise the load rating,by jacking up the rear with a longer shackle.


Now why wouldn't this guy pay the $35 delivery fee, and they would put it right in the driveway for him


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Now why wouldn't this guy pay the $35 delivery fee, and they would put it right in the driveway for him


Some people will do anything to save $35


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, destroy a truck to save delivery fee, drive 15 miles one way just to return a couple boards, etc...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

WrightConst. said:


> ohhh my lol
> 
> i actually have a whole album of silly photos like this. *we should start a thread* lol


There is one somewhere...SirMixalot started it..


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

So what was the plan to get the cart out?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> So what was the plan to get the cart out?


 Once it's at that point . Forklift goes to rear picks up load pushes it in truck .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

skillman said:


> Once it's at that point . Forklift goes to rear picks up load pushes it in truck .


Would be nice to see A vid of the H/O Unloading the truck! :whistling....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Would be nice to see A vid of the H/O Unloading the truck! :whistling....


 Bet you it was a contractor not a homeowner . A lot of pick up truck contractors saving a dime .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

skillman said:


> Bet you it was a contractor not a homeowner . A lot of pick up truck contractors saving a dime .


'truck Ass contractors ':whistling At least this one was willing to put something in the back of his truck!!!!!


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

blacktop said:


> 'truck Ass contractors ':whistling At least this one was willing to put something in the back of his truck!!!!!


That is so true , around here these pick ups are bought and used by wanna be GC's . Sometimes they put a snow blower in it .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

mski said:


> Thats why you need these.
> Then you can haul without really squatting the truck.



Be careful by putting bags/overload springs on trucks as those can keep the weight from bottoming out the springs, but below those springs are still rear ends not designed to have that much weight on it, smaller u joints, lighter weight tranny, smaller brakes, etc. So the spring limits may be the manufacturers way of saying 'don't overload the rest'.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

CO762 said:


> Be careful by putting bags/overload springs on trucks as those can keep the weight from bottoming out the springs, but below those springs are still rear ends not designed to have that much weight on it, smaller u joints, lighter weight tranny, smaller brakes, etc. So the spring limits may be the manufacturers way of saying 'don't overload the rest'.


I don't run much weight in the truck often. Got the Airrite Air cells so when I do its much safer.
My truck has the factory tow package and the brakes I upgraded to a better rotor and pads. I'm not worried if and when I do haul or tow.
I ran airbags on my old GMC 2500 dmax and they were great. I'd hook up the trailer with skid steer, pump the rear up level and go on my way.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so guilty of this! :whistling

Never at a store though lol

There were those chimney bricks 70miles away.... I managed to grab 50 or so before the rear suspension maxed out...

Then there were the 25+ loads of top soil.... 20 miles each.... 

Then there was the sand....

Then more bricks... Over 120 (regular bricks) :clap:

Oh and then the 1200-1600lbs of scrap per load :thumbup:

Then, I decided to buy a single axle trailer. :laughing:

Then...bought 4 face cords of mixed hard wood fire wood... 3.5 in the trailer, 1/2 in the bed... 35 miles.... THAT SUCKED! I'll NEVER do that again.....:laughing:

All with a 2004 ford ranger 4x4 with a stock suspension :whistling

I just replaced all 4 factory shocks....and my rear leaf springs? When the rear axle is hanging free with no wheels, the leafs are w shaped 

I'm lucky I didn't kill anyone lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I once put two sheets of 1/2" OSB on my racks got up to about 50 miles an hour and both pieces caught the wind and broke at the straps. I always wonder what happens when I see people tying Sheetrock to the top of their minivan.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I once put two sheets of 1/2" OSB on my racks got up to about 50 miles an hour and both pieces caught the wind and broke at the straps. I always wonder what happens when I see people tying Sheetrock to the top of their minivan.


Haha. My dad tried the Sheetrock thing once in our first 6 months of business...


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I am guilty of this also. 

I had a Ranger with a 6-foot bed and hauled a load of 2x6x12's.

The tailgate is what gave me an additional 16 inches to keep the boards from tipping along with 4 bags of concrete. I almost made it back to the jobsite before hitting another car side-by-side in traffic. 

I was about to change lanes and when I noticed that there was another car riding right beside me in the blind spot. But because my front end was in the air, I couldn't turn back into my lane quick enough.

The worst part of it was that we didn't even use half of what I hauled and we had to take it back.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

(nothing useful to add) I have drywall loaded on my "pickup truck" with the forklift... its a C60 though


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Its even better when you have the weather guard ladder racks on a van and over load them. The rain gutters bend down and when you get to the job the doors won't open. Last time I put a few steel flitch plates on them.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I once hauled a square of dimensionals in my car.

Recently my boss hauled 2 tons of pea gravel 3 times in his F150, I swear his wheels were about to collapse. I can't convince him that he needs a bigger truck, his excuse is it hasn't broke yet.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I once put two sheets of 1/2" OSB on my racks got up to about 50 miles an hour and both pieces caught the wind and broke at the straps. I always wonder what happens when I see people tying Sheetrock to the top of their minivan.


This reminds me of years ago there was a Volkswagen car commercial where they tied stuff to the top of the roof after putting the windows down and putting the rope through the windows then had to crawl through the windows to get into the car.
About that time the commercial was on tv I was at Home Depot and I saw a guy tying a sheet of plywood to the top of his car and looping the rope through the open windows.
I stopped, looked and went "da da da". The guy and his wife turned and looked at me. I said "how you getting in the car?"
The wife started laughing her ass off after realizing what they did, the guy got red faced and pissed and started un-tying the rope.

As far as sheetrock/minivan, I wonder the same thing. That HD/Lowes issued twine 90% of people tie stuff down with must have a tensile strength of 10 billion pounds.


----------



## Jspike (Sep 6, 2012)

Years ago when I worked at 84 Lumber we had a guy come in with a old 80's chevy. he was bragging about how he upgraded everything to be able to haul anything that he want. He even took off the stock bed and welded and built his own flat bed. so he bought a whole house worth of shingles and wanted me to load them on his truck. I can't remember how many but it was at least three skids.

I told him that his truck wouldn't take the weight no matter what he did to the springs and other stuff but he insisted. So my manager says go ahead. First skid no problem, second skid a little bit of squat, third skid a good bit of squat. He comes into the store to pay gloating and smiling. As I'm running his card we hear "Boom,Boom". He goes running out of the store and I follow with the receipt. As he is looking at his blown out back tires I hand him his receipt and tell him next time try not using 4 ply tires.


----------

